

Python Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow - sunshine
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/better-faster-smarter-python-yesterday-today-and-tomorrow/

======
ghshephard
Stellar presentation. Opened my eyes to what python has done for the last few
years - one of my pet peeves, in place sorting of lists, has been resolved
with the sorted function. Thank the gods. 90 seconds later I was at Amazon.com
purchasing the latest copy of Learning Python. I've already been inspired
enough to get my hands dirty and write a network strafeing harness in python
for a project I'm working on. Thanks Sunshine!

